# The Music Of Hans Zimmer The Definitive Collection (NOT)



## H.R. (Aug 21, 2014)

This is EPIC:

LONDON MUSIC WORKS & THE CITY OF PRAGUE PHILHARMONIC ORCHESTRA
PERFORM THE MUSIC OF HANS ZIMMER

THIS SIX DISC DEFINITIVE COLLECTION INCLUDES MUSIC FROM:
MAN OF STEEL • RUSH • THE DARK KNIGHT TRILOGY • INCEPTION • THE DA VINCI CODE
PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN • SHERLOCK HOLMES • GLADIATOR • AND MANY MORE... 
http://www.definitivehanszimmer.com/

Demo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNdFP1JM_L4


----------



## Rctec (Aug 21, 2014)

This is such crap! It's just some very bad sounding arrangements where someone is trying to get some money by using my name.


----------



## adam_lukas (Aug 21, 2014)

Rctec @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> This is such crap! It's just some very bad sounding arrangements where someone is trying to get some money by using my name.



As the composer, is there nothing one can do against such releases?
I'm listening to it right now.. the percussion - it's so inappropriate. They tried to understand your craft, but have definitely failed hard.


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 21, 2014)

I am guessing it would depend on contract right? I mean if the production company buys out your score they can do pretty much what they want with it. And as you are the composer, any arrangements that come with it will always be associated with your name.

Has there ever been a situation where a composer can put in a quality assurance clause that lets you at least have a say on what your name is attached to?

-DJ


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 21, 2014)

I hope no one ever plans a HZ Definitive Muzak Collection. Imagine walking on an elevator and hearing MoS with jazz flute...


----------



## d.healey (Aug 21, 2014)

I look forward to the day an orchestra wants to make a rendition of my music (good or bad)


----------



## H.R. (Aug 21, 2014)

Rctec @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> This is such crap! It's just some very bad sounding arrangements where someone is trying to get some money by using my name.



Oh man! I thought the composer himself agree to such releases. Are you even aware of these releases ? cause there are many of them:
- Music from Batman Trilogy
- The Best of Hans Zimmer
- The Film Music of Hans Zimmer (Vol.1 and Vol.2)
-...
All of them by London Music Works and City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra. guess they make a lot of money out of these.

Update: I just listened to their Inception cover, Hans is right, this is nightmare:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_mO6YpomrM

- Off the topic: Sir you have been challenged by Ron Howard: :D 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37Znz20g2Pc


----------



## Rctec (Aug 21, 2014)

No, the law is ANYBODY CAN RECORD A COVER!
...Now I have bigger problems! RON's challenged me?!?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 21, 2014)

Rctec @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> No, the law is ANYBODY CAN RECORD A COVER!
> ...Now I have bigger problems! RON's challenged me?!?



No one is exempt. Post the vid here ! (o)


----------



## Allen Constantine (Aug 21, 2014)

Can't believe this is happening. It's outrageous. On the other hand, the ALS challenge thing sounds interesting. Rctec, think of it like a cold wave of sounds!


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 21, 2014)

Rctec @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> No, the law is ANYBODY CAN RECORD A COVER!
> ...Now I have bigger problems! RON's challenged me?!?



Ha ha ... . :-D


----------



## milesito (Aug 21, 2014)

This makes me want to jump off a bridge...I had the same issue when I bought "The Harry Potter Collection" off of iTunes earlier this year. I should have looked at the ratings and customer reviews...I thought I was just buying the entire collection (as it was priced that way)...but instead, it was a total knock off (note per note). I heard the first two notes and thought WTF?! It sounds worse than a crappy midi recording...yet it says it's a live orchestra...I had no clue what was going on or how anyone could resell an album like that on iTunes...but it's rampant...and suckers like me are probably playing $$ for it only to delete that garbage off my iPhone and consider it a sunk cost...but it is clearly lost revenue to the people who really deserve it.


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 21, 2014)

H.R. @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> This is EPIC:
> 
> LONDON MUSIC WORKS & THE CITY OF PRAGUE PHILHARMONIC ORCHESTRA
> PERFORM THE MUSIC OF HANS ZIMMER
> ...



as opposed to the real thing 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL_7kAKqe4M


----------



## SterlingArcher (Aug 22, 2014)

Rctec @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> No, the law is ANYBODY CAN RECORD A COVER!
> ...Now I have bigger problems! RON's challenged me?!?



In that case I'm going to hope that someone comes up with the CD 'Man Of Steel' by Hans Zimmer (now with bongos)


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Aug 23, 2014)

The Dark Knight yet accomplished another mission, a true hero: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCFF1Nkg44A

...& RIP Keyboard (?-2014)


----------



## Allen Constantine (Aug 23, 2014)

Can't wait to see Michael Bay's ALS now with the ice in slow motion. Great job Hans! Did the keyboard survived?


----------

